# Hoping to get some help figuring out when fry are due



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have a few females Im wondering if I can get some advice as to when they might be due to give birth. My pics arent great but they just never sit still! lol. Its really hard to get a shot from behind so most are from the side. Ok first we have Rainbow one of my guppies. She is at about 24 days with a male. She is the 1st pic here. Then we have Little Red. I dont know how many days shes been with males. She was already with males when I got her 20 days ago. She is the 2nd pic here. Then we have Peacock. She was also with males when I got her 20 days ago. She is the largest of the guppies I have and she in constantly picked on by the males for the last 4 days. It was so bad 2 days ago that I put her alone in the breeder thinking for sure she was going to drop some fry but nothing happened overnite so I took her out as to not cause too much stress. Well now she hides in the log all day other than to come out and eat because the males are so nasty to her. Funny thing is they dont bother the other females much at all. She is the 3rd, 4th and 5th pics here. All of them their gravid spot looks massive from behind. Any opinions would be great. Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey there, in my opinion, they have the gravid spots but are still pretty small, I'd say at the very least another 3 weeks before anything happens, they will look like they are about to explode before they drop, when they do, you'll probably have more fry than you know what to do with. I am expecting some swordtail fry in a few weeks.


----------



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

A good amount of fry is ok with me. My plan is to end up with an all male tank and an all female tank. Figure Ill let each female have her 1st batch of fry and then take the males out and move them to another tank. Ill also move some in with my african dwarf frogs but Ill only put males with them so the frogs dont eat the fry. I also have my cousin and a few friends really wanting some mollies and platies so they will get some too. I may let them be born in the main tank and just fish out a few of each fry to save and see what happens as far as the adults eating the rest. My tank is heavily planted. I dont have any swordtails yet but Ive been looking at them waiting to find ones that call my name!


----------

